

Facebook Generates 230,000 Jobs In Europe; Adds $15.3B To European Economy - dkd903
http://digitizor.com/2012/02/04/facebook-european-economy/

======
mohene1
Wait a minute,

1.nowhere in the article did the author, Shagun, identify where the 230,000
jobs were created.

2.The graph is out of place. The graphic shows the percentage of each
countries populations belonging to Facebook. This has nothing to do with jobs
or economic growth.

3.The article ended by repeating Facebook's mantra instead focusing on
verification.

4\. The example of Burberry did not serve the article. It merely said Burberry
gave away free items on facebook.

